# What is your goal for 2012?



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

Right now I have tendinitis. And it really really sucks because I can't run and I love running.

Before this happened, my goal for 2012 was to really increase my weekly mileage in running and get MUCH faster mile times.

Now, sadly, it has to be about my injury. My goal is that by the end of January 2012, my tendinitis be gone. Completely gone. And the sooner this happens, the better.

Do you have a particular goal in mind for 2012? Starting one, or being 'somewhere' at the end of that year?

_UPDATE: Looks like my ankle (might) be healed before 2012 even starts. Victory 1! _


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

Be at 8% bodyfat.

Have someone I find attractive like me and be intent on making it known to me that she does. (This isn't entirely under my control, but I have an indirect influence, so I count it as a goal.)


----------



## MrZi (Mar 31, 2011)

great thread - i'll get back to you!


----------



## epic (Aug 9, 2007)

Become an Ironman finisher in December 2012.


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

My goal is to be a better friend before I lose the ones I have. My wish is for all of us to find a little peace 2012.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your tendinitis OP, stay positive, do everything your physio tells you to, and if you can go swimming or do something low impact to keep up your fitness/happy.


My goals, hmm fitter, better, stronger etc. And move to a new country.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

To prepare for the world to end on 12/21/2012. :b


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

A have a few goals for 2012:
To get a girlfriend
To get a place of my own
To get the new Audi A8 
To get a job again somehow
To...

Okay those are just impossible dreams I feel, so my goal is just to be happier


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

lanzman said:


> To prepare for the world to end on 12/21/2012. :b


LOL well that goes without saying :yes


----------



## Tommy5000 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd like to run/walk/hike more.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

To lose 10 kg...at least


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm going to move, I found a small little place in the ground called a grave. Gonna stop breathing and rest in peace.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Gain 10lbs of lean body mass.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

To not die. Fingers crossed.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

To visit at least 5 countries I haven't been to before
.


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

My goal for this coming year is to get this big. Dorian Yates FTW


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

My goal for the rest of 2011.. drop below 15% body fat. 

My goal for 2012.. 
To continue to live the healthy lifestyle I have in place now.
To continue to push my social abilities. 
To travel throughout the USA and see the places on my list
To continue to discover the happiness within
TO accept mistakes I have made and make more positive decisions in the future.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

lanzman said:


> To prepare for the world to end on 12/21/2012. :b


I'm preparing for 12/22/2012!


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

work on getting a one way ticket to the "end of the world" site - i want to be there first hand as it totally messes up the planet. and possibly die in the process.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

survive armageddon


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

When the aliens land on 12/21/12 I want to be crushed under their spaceship.


----------



## rulesxxx (Nov 18, 2011)

just to be a better person better friend better sister better cousin


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Get back into running....And get more work experience....And make time to study Bio stuff during the summer...And possibly try again with the physics mentor job...And, specifically, be able to do 35 or more GOOD pushups in a row.....That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## Rhonda1 (Jul 21, 2011)

my goal for 2012 is to meet more people and stop being afraid


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

2012 goals

1) Graduate High School.
2) Move for college. x_x
3) Fine a part time job. 
4) Get into a relationship.
5) Spend time outside of the house- walking, riding bike, park, friends(if I get them), etc.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Eat better. Challenge myself more.


----------



## PurposeAndGoal (Nov 22, 2011)

1. Lose a lot of weight
2. Gain a bunch of muscle
3. Greatly improve my vocal/body language social skills
4. Greatly improve my fashion sense and clothes
5. Date
6. Get a permanent position at my contractor job
7. Stash away as much money as I can without avoiding "fun"
8. Try to not say no, when someone invites me somewhere


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

"Recovering" Too regrow my brain after effexor
1. Lose my girlfriend
2. Move out
3. Start working
4. Keep my blood pressure low
5. Stay active
6. Get good sleep
7. Lose some weight


----------



## MrZi (Mar 31, 2011)

i thought this thread was about exercise goals....not goals in general - should be moved to general discussion if so.


----------



## PurposeAndGoal (Nov 22, 2011)

PurposeAndGoal said:


> 1. Lose a lot of weight
> 2. Gain a bunch of muscle
> 3. Greatly improve my vocal/body language social skills
> 4. Greatly improve my fashion sense and clothes
> ...


Oh and "Learn to to cook well enough to impress others"


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

1. Overcome SA.
2. Get Rid of My Eczema.
3. Get A Job.


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Get a new job.
Get fit.


----------



## Alexa10 (Sep 17, 2011)

*Finally but Happily*

To get my driver's license at 20. Even though where I live you could have get at sixteen a while back if you're my age, I still didn't. It's not that I'm afraid anymore, it's that I'm unmotivated due to my mild depression. Urrgh. *feels pathetic* :sigh


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

-Prepare and apply to graduate schools
-Work out
-Lose weight
-Get a job/internship
-Be with my love
-Develop a skill


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

epic said:


> Become an Ironman finisher in December 2012.


Nice! Good luck!

Great thread. I need time to think about this.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

1. Lower my Blood Pressure
2. Go to trade school
3. lose weight
4. Get Fit
5. Read 
6. Write


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

1. Pass year 11 at school.
2. Get back to exercising and eating healthily consistently.
3. Get back to practising piano consistently, and get a good teacher.
4. Basically get back to living something that could be called a life. Look after myself every day.
5. Become more independent.
6. Learn many new things.
7. Read a lot.
8. Be able to spend time with my extended family.
9. Basically make a start on the whole turning my life around thing. Be working to make my life how I want, and becoming who I want to be.
10. Get a clearer view of my future

I guess they are the main things. I could go on and on though.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Be there when the guy jumps off the meassa(spelling,lol) into the alien portal to save the world from ending on 12/21/12. Seriously, google it! He says he knows the time and place the portal will open and that by him jumping into it that he will save the world from ending, lmao! Would love to be there and see his face after he hits the ground with a SPLAT!  I know,I know I am evil!*


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

afraid2goinpublic said:


> *Be there when the guy jumps off the meassa(spelling,lol) into the alien portal to save the world from ending on 12/21/12. Seriously, google it! He says he knows the time and place the portal will open and that by him jumping into it that he will save the world from ending, lmao! Would love to be there and see his face after he hits the ground with a SPLAT!  I know,I know I am evil!*


lol, I don't blame you, that would be hilarious.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Healthwise, my goals for 2012 are to eat _much_ healthier than I currently do and to work out at least four days a week.


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a few. I want to sell at least one photograph that I've taken to someone who isn't a friend or family member. I want to have at least one article published in a literary or scientific journal. Or even a campus newsletter would do. And lastly, I want to approach someone I have a crush on and straight-up ask them on a date, because so far in life I have never had the courage to start dating anyone in any way that wasn't subtle and beaten around the bush. And I'm pretty sure I've never made a first move, ever.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Same goals, like previous years.

Make friends
Join my soccer team
Try to be more social
And I already started my working out routine. Losing weight and can't wait to lose even more next year


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

My goal for 2012 is to become more positive and kick this SA in the butt.


----------



## ermor90 (Oct 22, 2011)

**My goals for the next year:**

-X- Take good care of myself, no self punishment.
-X- Stop to feel so much anger at things that already happened.
-X- Learn to put a 'wall' between me and the dangerous things, like a comment, a person, a behaviour....etc
-X- Get happy!!
-X- Get more social!!
-X- Grab my dreams and just go for what I really want to make my life and me as a person.
-X- Stop obsessing as much about my face. Theres nothing wrong with it... I think I might have BDD but I dont know much about that.
-X- Get fully *Primal*!


----------



## elle21roses (Jun 8, 2010)

My main goal is to find a way to cure my phobias and start living my life like I should be able to. And I hope you're able to get better and get back to running!


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

-get a job for summer
-get rid of my acne
-gain weight (i'm too skinny)
-find some good antidepressants that make me happier
-try to be more normal


----------



## DirtyVest (Dec 6, 2011)

Fitness goals for 2012:
Bench 100kg for 10 reps
Strict Overhead press 80kg for 10 reps
Squat 160kg for 10 reps
Do 3 sets of 10 wide grip pull ups


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

Gonna put it in one word....

survive -__-


----------



## epic (Aug 9, 2007)

epic said:


> Become an Ironman finisher in December 2012.


I just signed up for the 2012 Ironman Western Australia race to be held early December 2012. Iam one step closer to that goal. Who else has made a start on their quest?


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

Complete c25k. I was the kid who was always picked last in gym class, which means that finishing the programme would be a huge emotional victory to me.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

Lose a fair amount of body fat, and do well in school.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

leave the apartment :hide


----------



## Renea2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

1. Treat myself better. 
2. Stop blaming myself for other people unhappiness cause I'm having a hard time.
3. Exercise, I need to lose atleast 20 pounds =(
4. Get out More.


----------



## Lonesome1 (Nov 25, 2011)

epic said:


> I just signed up for the 2012 Ironman Western Australia race to be held early December 2012. Iam one step closer to that goal. Who else has made a start on their quest?


I signed up to a group of women that meet up and do stuff together in my quest to find some real life human female friends!! :b


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Do better in school.
Meet more of my potential. That means finding things I'm passionate about and good at and going for them and never looking back. For example, start going to all the open mics, writing circles, and poetry slams I can make it to and work on my poetry skills.
Start playing some sort of sport.
Lower my dose of antidepressants. This should help my libido recover.
Push myself to be social.
Volunteer a lot.
Do things that will make me feel less lame: drink, smoke weed, and have sex, but not excessively. (not sure about this one actually happening lol)


----------



## RmZ (Mar 8, 2011)

Keep going with my recovery as it's going well atm.
Run a half marathon.
Make some more friends.
Go to college and stick it out more than a day.

And I would say get a new gf but it's unlikely as I'm so insecure atm -_-


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Continue working out and build up more muscle. I want to try to up my weight to around 165-170 lbs. I'm 155 right now


Just getting out more and hanging out with people.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

1. Definitely move out of my parents' house. It's rural and desolate out here and the only thing getting me through the emotional abuse is the determination that I'll get out again - and be able to stay independent this time. 

2. Go back to college. 

3. Get a real job, that has no involvement with my family. 

4. Be happy!


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Just to get the **** out of this life.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Job
Apartment in new city
Love


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

1.) Lose 20 pounds.
2.) Make more friends.
3.) Maintain a 3.0 GPA in college.
4.) Read more (I made a long list of books that I want to read in 2012)
5.) Register to vote and vote in the next presidential election.


----------



## definenormal (Dec 14, 2011)

1. Make friends (reconnect with old or make new ones) 
2. Stay at uni full time
3. Continue to do cardio 5-6 days a week and weights 3 times per week. 
4. Be happy


----------



## Invalid Username (May 25, 2011)

I've been lifting for about 1 and a half years now. I met all three of my fitness goals 2 months ago.

They were to:
1. Do 40 consecutive chin-ups. (I was able to do 32 non stop since I was around 10)
2. Bench press 70kg (it's not much but when I started I almost broke my collarbone benching 35kg)
3. Get to 10% BF. (I don't know for sure, but I worked it out of several different calculators)

The only goal I have set for next year so far is to develop an Apollo's belt. The sharp jutting ridge on the sides of the lower abdomen.










As shallow as my goals are, they keep me compelled to aim to improve myself and give me a reason keep trying.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Healthwise, my goal is to get down to the weight I once was, and develop some kind of meditation/yoga routine.


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

* Walk my dog more and therefore leave the house more

* Learn to drive

* Learn to be more consistent with people


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

1. Get rid of my anxiety with some medicine
2. Gain muscle,weight,right now I'm 53 kg,I wanna get to 60 kg.
3. Start going out with friends
4. Have sex


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, my main goals: fix my digestive issues, finish 8 subjects and go out more and make some friends.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Get to 170 pounds in weight.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

lose 100lbs by 2013.
50lbs in 6 months from now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lose some of the Paxil fat - hopefully by reducing the med itself!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

1. Get into super shape, especially now that I'm off Paxil.
2. Change careers.
3. Be more focused when it comes to my religious "devotions."
4. Get out and meet more people -- perhaps even some from SAS.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

Insane1 said:


> 1. Get rid of my anxiety with some medicine
> 2. Gain muscle,weight,right now I'm 53 kg,I wanna get to 60 kg.
> 3. Start going out with friends
> 4. Have sex


ever try nardil? i take nardil and morning cardio dragon kicks anxiety in the face. but nardil at the right dose will help. lil rough the first month on it cause its getting into your system.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> ever try nardil? i take nardil and morning cardio dragon kicks anxiety in the face. but nardil at the right dose will help. lil rough the first month on it cause its getting into your system.


Can I get this without having to go to a psychiatrist to get a prescription ?


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Survive.


----------



## Retronia (Dec 18, 2011)

1.to get me Goethe Certification in German level C1.
2.To stop eating soooo much chocolate (the hardest I think)
3.maybe to find some friends.


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

1. Lose 15kg
2. Find first job
3. Get driving license

fingers crossed


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

1. Put like 3-5 kg of muscle mass without sacrificing abs
2. hmm...get a life ?


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

Insane1 said:


> Can I get this without having to go to a psychiatrist to get a prescription ?


no you need psych.


----------



## JDW (Aug 22, 2010)

My goal is to practice using my voice more and transform it into a clearer voice. I want to be able to find my "right voice" and recover from years of voice suicide.


----------



## IfUSeekAmy (Oct 5, 2011)

Lose my belly fat and gain muscle and/or abs


----------



## Skyliner (Dec 5, 2011)

Get my driving license, get fitter, and have some fun in the sun.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

My goal is to survive this year!


----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)

One of my goals is to try to spend a lot time outdoors instead of being a shut-in.


----------



## KaliumRookie (Jan 31, 2012)

.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

-Try not to loose focus of the big picture
-Look for job/volunteer for summer
-Manage time better (less time doing nothing = less time to overthink things)
-Resistance training and get back into running (or somethin to bump up cardio)


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

New job, get into college, go on a few holidays, get a tattoo and find a girlfriend, go on a sky dive, gain weight, learn to drive.


----------



## trajan (Jul 15, 2011)

To be fit enough to complete this in September

http://toughmudder.com.au/


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

2012, the year of big things!

Biggest fitness goal is to get back to my old shape that I was a couple years ago, 170 lbs at 5'9" and ripped! With confidence to approach and talk to anyone! But with all the setbacks I keep having it's hard to work out consistently, but I'm about to make it my LIFE again.

Aside from fitness, definitely looking forward to starting my own business and planning it out already. I wanna launch my own line of supplements, cause I do have a source for all the herbs and vitamins in bulk


----------



## flyturtle (Oct 18, 2011)

I haven't thought about it. But for a long time now I wanted to learn ballet and also to do charity work. I just need the courage to do it


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Get back into really good shape again. I feel so much better when I am disciplined and am immersed in working out.
Find better work and try to make something better of myself along the lines of my original goals.
Not slip into a shy and awkward role that I alway seem to assume.
Take advantage of opportunities when they present themselves.


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

I decided not to have a health goal this year. I lost 47lbs the last half of 2011 but I don't want to pressure myself for a while. My new years resolutions are

1. Get over my issues with black men. Men in general make me more anxious then women but black men make me more anxious than any other group. I am black and I feel like I was kicked out of being black when I turned 13 because I don't live up to many of the stereo types. While I know it is true to an extent I also know I am over blowing my fear of being judged and rejected by my own people again and again. The fear that takes hold of me when I talk to a black guy that looks like the type of guy I think everyone wanted me to be is too much. I am ready to move past all of that. Next year I can work on my issues with men and in 2014 my issues with women. 2015 my issues with 12 to 20 yr olds. when I see young people I remember my adolescences and my anxiety shoots through the roof. I am a grown man and yet I fear these kids like we are classmates. 

2. My second goal is to become more confident, assertive, and organized. Basically I want to work on my hustle. I want to get the things I want in life through my hard work. I know I can have them. I am very smart and can be articulate when given time. My SA is the major thing holding me back in this capacity. 

3. Is to make 50% more this year than last. I am relatively poor so it won't be hard. My low self esteem and SA make it hard for me to look for better more fulfilling jobs.


----------

